# Netflix connections speed SLOW despite very fast internet connection



## DrNorm

I am not entirely sure if this is a "Bolt" issue or a "Netflix app on Bolt". Unfortunately, there is no native speed-test for Amazon (or any of the other streaming apps nor for the Bolt itself) for comparison.

I have cable modem with typical download speeds in *120-150Mbps* to desktop when tested thru any number of speed-test services, including the router's built-in app. When I run Netflix app on my desktop, it consistently reports DL speeds of *54 Mbps *(more than enough for 4k streaming).

However, when I run the Netflix app on my Bolt, I am consistently getting only *6.2Mbps* DL speeds whether connected via AC WiFi or Cat5 home (in-wall LAN thru Gigabit switch) or a Cat 6 cable directly to router.

Just to be clear, when using Netflix app on desktop computer, typical DL speeds (reported by Netflix app) are 52Mbps. The Bolt is connected directly to the same Gigabit router as desktop using a brand new Cat6 cable... and the DL speeds in the Netflix app continue to be 6.2 Mbps.

I am baffled. The Bolt has a Gigabit connection and all cables used are rated Cat6.

no one else is using any bandwidth during these tests. these numbers have remained consistent over weeks. Only an issue now as I just got a new 4k capable AVR/display. This is not an HMDI issue, either.


----------



## DrNorm

I also checked my connection speed using the Netflix app on my *Roku*. I got nearly the exact same speed of *6.4 Mbps.* This was connected via Cat6 cable DIRECTLY to the same router that my desktop is connected to. Yet, the desktop shows a connect speed of 54 Mbps from web browser logged into my Netflix acct.

I also assigned a fixed-IP to the Bolt and that also made no difference.

I think that pretty much rules out it being either of the boxes, themselves, but something unique to the Netflix app? Two different boxes connected to a router with 150 Mbps DL from speed test, only 54 Mbps from Netflix.com and 6.4 Mbps from Netflix app on TiVo and Roku.

Maybe the next step is to contact my internet provider (Spectrum cable) tomorrow and see if there is something "funny" happening on their end?

I'm truly at a loss as to what to troubleshoot or where to look, next.


----------



## compnurd

I have a 300mbps connection and have never seen more that 30-40 mbps testing the Netflix app on my devices. I would take a laptop over to where your roku and bolt are and see what they test there to rule out a connection issue


----------



## aspexil

In the app there is a way to set your bandwidth usage. Are you set to High? How can I control how much data Netflix uses?


----------



## DrNorm

compnurd said:


> I have a 300mbps connection and have never seen more that 30-40 mbps testing the Netflix app on my devices. I would take a laptop over to where your roku and bolt are and see what they test there to rule out a connection issue


No need to take laptop to the Bolt, instead I walked a new 100ft Cat6 cable from router to Bolt (and then swapped it to Roku). My desktop, connected to exact same router, shows DL speeds which vary between 90- 150 Mbps (confirmed with various different speed tests) and 54Mbps from the Netflix app running on Chrome browser. But Bolt and Roku (both connected to same router) BOTH show DL speeds of on 6.4Mbps from the Netflix apps running on those boxes.

Rebooting boxes, router and cable modem changes nothing. Bolt has dedicated IP address.

Bolt's WiFi radio is "on" (though, not connected when ethernet cable is plugged in and network settings shows internet connection via ethernet) but there was some discusion that this could be affecting things. However, I have same issue with Netflix app on Roku. I "think" I have ruled-out it being a network issue as I have used network connections to the TiVo via Cat6, a in-wall Cat5 LAN and the AC WiFi and all give exact same result.


----------



## DrNorm

aspexil said:


> In the app there is a way to set your bandwidth usage. Are you set to High? How can I control how much data Netflix uses?


YES. set to high.


----------



## aaronwt

Maybe there is some routing issue with your ISP in your area? I'm on FiOS Gigabit and only see 40 or 50Mb/s in the Netflix speed tests. But what matters to me is when actually streaming a title. And they typically start at the top UHD encode of 15Mb/s or ramps up to it within a few seconds. And stays there during the entire show.


----------



## DrNorm

NEXT TEST:
connected Bolt directly to projector with good cable (both HDCP 2.2).
Bolt connected directly to router via Cat6.
Rebooted Bolt.
loaded Netflix app.

4k titles available now show "4k Ultra HD" as video source code and begin playing within a few seconds.
then re-ran Netflix connection speed test from app --> still 6.6Mbps.

WTF???

Whether watching a 4k show or an HD show, the Projector is now showing a "4k source @ 60Hz, SDR 4:2:0" so the Bolt must be upconverting even 1080p to 4k @ 60Hz (which the Epson can handle- just not 60Hz + HDR?)


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

If you open this video on a Netflix app on a device, pause it, then resume it on your TiVo it should display speed.

Example Short 23.976 | Netflix


----------



## L David Matheny

DrNorm said:


> I am not entirely sure if this is a "Bolt" issue or a "Netflix app on Bolt". Unfortunately, there is no native speed-test for Amazon (or any of the other streaming apps nor for the Bolt itself) for comparison.
> 
> I have cable modem with typical download speeds in *120-150Mbps* to desktop when tested thru any number of speed-test services, including the router's built-in app. When I run Netflix app on my desktop, it consistently reports DL speeds of *54 Mbps *(more than enough for 4k streaming).
> 
> However, when I run the Netflix app on my Bolt, I am consistently getting only *6.2Mbps* DL speeds whether connected via AC WiFi or Cat5 home (in-wall LAN thru Gigabit switch) or a Cat 6 cable directly to router.
> 
> Just to be clear, when using Netflix app on desktop computer, typical DL speeds (reported by Netflix app) are 52Mbps. The Bolt is connected directly to the same Gigabit router as desktop using a brand new Cat6 cable... and the DL speeds in the Netflix app continue to be 6.2 Mbps.
> 
> I am baffled. The Bolt has a Gigabit connection and all cables used are rated Cat6.
> 
> no one else is using any bandwidth during these tests. these numbers have remained consistent over weeks. Only an issue now as I just got a new 4k capable AVR/display. This is not an HMDI issue, either.


AT&T Wireless has (and maybe others too) a "Stream Saver" feature which changes streams recognized as video to SD resolution so you don't inadvertently hit your data cap early in the month. If you might be hitting something like that (and your data cap is high), you should be able to turn off the feature on their web site.

Oops! Nevermind. I just noticed you don't have the problem on your computer.


----------



## Fant

How are you using the app to test?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrNorm

Fant said:


> How are you using the app to test?


I am simply opening Netflix app on Bolt (and on Roku) and navigating to the network settings page and selecting "check network connection"
Nothing else is running or streaming anywhere in my system/home during this test.

HOWEVER- I did make one change that had a dramatic impact (but did not solve the problem)
I turned off "Media Prioritization on my Linksys AC1900 router. )QoS prioritization)

*Speedtest from desktop = 350Mbbs* !!! Previous max of about 150 Mbps for past year since upgrading service and cable modem! I was "supposed" to be on a 300Mbps plan and next call was to Cable Co to come troubleshoot my system to see why so slow (there are some filters and an amp installed on the cable line at entry point to house. I was thinking that perhaps the amp had failed or filter needed changing. I have very good cable/ISP tech who came and "tuned" my system for maximum signal- which, at the time, was 100Mbps- 4 or 5 yrs ago)

Netflix speed test from desktop using Fast.com = *240Mbps* - previously max was about 54 Mbs.

then I rebooted modem, rebooted router, rebooted Roku (just to be sure...) and ran the Netflix app speedtest from Roku. 5.8 Mbps. (ran it again with old Cat5 LAN and still only 6.1 Mbps)

what the hell? I was expecting to be BLOWN AWAY by Netflix connection speeds.

So, still no answer as to what's going on with Netflix. I added the Roku speed test channel, to try that, as well, but it hasn't appeared yet in my channel line-up.

I guess I'll keep researching this.....


----------



## kdmorse

As a test, try different DNS servers on your router. (ie, your isp's, google's dns, opendns, etc...)

There are situations where using different DNS's can result in different CDN assignments, and you end up doing a speedtest from coast to coast instead of to the closest servers. (Worth a try, not high odds, but worth a try).


----------



## HerronScott

DrNorm said:


> However, when I run the Netflix app on my Bolt, I am consistently getting only *6.2Mbps* DL speeds whether connected via AC WiFi or Cat5 home (in-wall LAN thru Gigabit switch) or a Cat 6 cable directly to router.





DrNorm said:


> then I rebooted modem, rebooted router, rebooted Roku (just to be sure...) and ran the Netflix app speedtest from Roku. 5.8 Mbps. (ran it again with old Cat5 LAN and still only 6.1 Mbps)


So both the Bolt and the Roku Netflix apps report around 6.x Mbps? I was originally thinking maybe it was just an issue with the app on the Bolt but you've got 2 devices reporting about the same thing now. I also checked it on Netflix with our Roamio and got 30Mbps on our 25Mbps Comcast service which matches the general speedtests results I get on the PC.

Doesn't make much sense unless the app has an issue with speed results that are high enough that it's causing a display issue. Are you actually seeing any issues on either platform? If not then don't worry about it. 

Scott


----------



## DrNorm

HerronScott said:


> So both the Bolt and the Roku Netflix apps report around 6.x Mbps? I was originally thinking maybe it was just an issue with the app on the Bolt but you've got 2 devices reporting about the same thing now. I also checked it on Netflix with our Roamio and got 30Mbps on our 25Mbps Comcast service which matches the general speedtests results I get on the PC.
> 
> Doesn't make much sense unless the app has an issue with speed results that are high enough that it's causing a display issue. Are you actually seeing any issues on either platform? If not then don't worry about it.
> 
> Scott


I agree. IT DOESN'T MAKE *ANY* SENSE....
4k streaming actually seems "just fine" on both devices but still can't reconcile why my router and desktop see consistent internet DL speeds of 300-350 mbps and the Netflix app on Chrome browser (desktop) shows 45-55 mbps (connecting to Netflix servers). Yet the Bolt and the Roku, both connected to same router via Cat6 ethernet, both show Netflix server connection speeds of only 6 mpbs. I just brought home a Roku Ultra. Even though it doesn't offer much more than the Bolt as a streaming box, I am thinking of giving that a try to see if I get a different result. Roku also has a "speed test channel" but I need to get that loaded onto the box before I can try it.

As far as "don't worry about it"- I'm not good at leaving things like this unresolved. There has got to be some explanation for these findings?

as an example of why, I don't want to "just ignore it," see a couple of posts back (9/16 @ 10:31) re my internet speed increase from 150 --> 350 after exploring reasons for "slower than expected" connection speed.


----------



## aaronwt

The Roku Ultra offers much more in the way of streaming than the Bolt does. It isnt even a contest.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrNorm

Bolt vs. Roku.
Interesting that you would say that? My only streaming needs are Netflix, Amazon, HBO, Plex and Showtime. Of those, the only service that the Bolt does not support is Showtime. Since Showtime is not broadcasting in 4k, the Bolt will handle all the others and I can use my Roku3 for Showtime.

I bought the Roku Ultra because I'm just not sure what I want to do but I'm having a hard time talking myself into opening the box to add a new device that doesn't "seem" to add any new ability.... UNLESS it is just "better" and/or faster than the Bolt at streaming Netflix/Amazon/HBO ?? otherwise it "seems" like it's kind of redundant?


----------



## compnurd

DrNorm said:


> Bolt vs. Roku.
> Interesting that you would say that? My only streaming needs are Netflix, Amazon, HBO, Plex and Showtime. Of those, the only service that the Bolt does not support is Showtime. Since Showtime is not broadcasting in 4k, the Bolt will handle all the others and I can use my Roku3 for Showtime.
> 
> I bought the Roku Ultra because I'm just not sure what I want to do but I'm having a hard time talking myself into opening the box to add a new device that doesn't "seem" to add any new ability.... UNLESS it is just "better" and/or faster than the Bolt at streaming Netflix/Amazon/HBO ?? otherwise it "seems" like it's kind of redundant?


Honestly I wouldnt sweat it if it is working.... I get different results between my Bolt, PS4 and TV app... None come close to my ISP speed but i have never had an issue with 4K


----------



## aaronwt

DrNorm said:


> Bolt vs. Roku.
> Interesting that you would say that? My only streaming needs are Netflix, Amazon, HBO, Plex and Showtime. Of those, the only service that the Bolt does not support is Showtime. Since Showtime is not broadcasting in 4k, the Bolt will handle all the others and I can use my Roku3 for Showtime.
> 
> I bought the Roku Ultra because I'm just not sure what I want to do but I'm having a hard time talking myself into opening the box to add a new device that doesn't "seem" to add any new ability.... UNLESS it is just "better" and/or faster than the Bolt at streaming Netflix/Amazon/HBO ?? otherwise it "seems" like it's kind of redundant?


SInce you have the Bolt and Ultra I would think you have a UHD TV and need UHD streaming. The Bolt only has Netflix and youtube in UHD. And no HDR capability. While the ROku Ultra has UHD and HDR for Amazon, Netflix, and Youtube. OF course HBO and Showtime only have HD content.


----------



## PAP

I've got a Bolt Plus. Streaming "Turn" and see a lot of video artifacts around moving objects. Went to speed test and got only about 13-15Mbps on the bolt. Speedtest on my desktop shows 115Mbps and running the netflix app built into my LG TV shows 87.09Mbps.

So this appears to be a Bolt issue. Anyone else seeing this? Do I just have a bad one?


----------



## aaronwt

When I do the Netflix speed test, in the Netflix app, it always shows around a 150Mb/s connection speed.


----------



## krkaufman

PAP said:


> I've got a Bolt Plus. Streaming "Turn" and see a lot of video artifacts around moving objects. Went to speed test and got only about 13-15Mbps on the bolt. Speedtest on my desktop shows 115Mbps and running the netflix app built into my LG TV shows 87.09Mbps.
> 
> So this appears to be a Bolt issue. Anyone else seeing this? Do I just have a bad one?


How is the BOLT networked?


----------



## dacy

I have the same problem. Fast connection with desktop and Roamio Pro, but slow with two different Bolts. One Bolt is 2 yrs old and other is brand new. When checking ethernet connection speed to Netflix servers, Roamio Pro connects at *65 mb* vs Bolt at 23 to 25. Used identical connections and different connections. All returned same results. The Bolt has fallen to 18mb in actual use sliding out of 4k requirements listed by Netflix. I've also tried to narrow down problem for a solution. For some reason, it appears to be associated with the Tivo Bolt. I have had this problem with both 105 and 150 internet speed thru cable with Comcast. If anyone discovers the actual source and why, would love to hear about it. Thanks-


----------



## chicagobrownblue

DrNorm said:


> However, when I run the Netflix app on my Bolt, I am consistently getting only *6.2Mbps* DL speeds whether connected via AC WiFi or Cat5 home (in-wall LAN thru Gigabit switch) or a Cat 6 cable directly to router....


Wow. Thanks for doing all this work. Way above and beyond what a Bolt owner should have to do; just one of many reasons I am a "Don't Buy" on the Bolt.


----------



## skyhound

I know this thread is a couple months old, but I am having the same issue here which sometimes prevents Netflix from showing the content label Ultra HD. It just shows HD. I talked to Netflix, they lead me to the connection speed test on the Bolt Netflix app, and I am getting around 20-21 Mbps. I had a 200Mbps internet connection, and if I take my cable out of the Bolt and plug it into my desktop I get over 100Mbps. 

I have been on the phone for hours with Tivo support, and it has finally gone to a "special department" but they haven't called me back in several days. 

Today I upgraded my Spectrum Internet to 400 Mbps, thinking that maybe that would get the 20 speed up past 25 (which Netflix needs to start showing Ultra) but alas, I get the SAME CONNECTION SPEED now that I'm using an ethernet cable directly connected to the router at 400 Mbps. 

This is really insane. If I connect directly to the TV I at least get 100Mbps on their Netflix app. 

There's definitely something wrong with the TiVo accepting the speed it's given for Netflix. 

Anyone have any other great ideas, please let me know. Very frustrated.


----------



## buildersboy66

One of the most important apps and this is going on. They must be fresh out of smart Indians to fix their issues as of late. I feel your pain.


----------



## m_jonis

I'm fairly certain it's not the Bolt.
I have the same issue on my Tivo HD XL4 or whatever (not the bolt).
Verizon FIOS 75Mbps down.
Netflix app reports (at best) 10Mbps (and yes, it's gigabit to the router/switch). Both Tivos and both Mini's report the same.

I haven't tried my FireTV or PS3 though to see what they claim.
Will have to try the desktop test.


----------



## tapokata

Similar curiosity here. Internet service is 18mbps, yeah not zippy. Netflix data rate at the Bolt is ~16mbps, or about normal. Bolt is connected to netgear router via fast ethernet. Tivo Mni, connected via MoCA shows ~10mbps under Netlix. Bolt is acting as the bridge, and the only device on the coax (besides the antenna) is the Mini. Would running an independent Bridge help?


----------



## kpeters59

I was just working on a Roamio/Mini MoCA issue. The Roamio wouldn't stay connected to the MoCA. After (hopefully) getting the issue solved, I ran a speed test from the Roamio Netflix app and it reported 60mbps on a ~60mbps line.

FTR...

-KP


----------



## tapokata

To add a few visual aids, my current network is set up as follows- TiVO bolt is in "Bridge + Ethernet" Mode. Netflix app on Bolt reports ~16Mbps speed (LG TV running ethernet from the same switch reports the same under Netflix). Tivo Mini, running under MoCA, is much less. 









Is the "Bolt as Bridge" the problem? Should I insert a separate TiVo Bridge and run the Bolt as a MoCA client? And if so, does the map below look correct?


----------



## OnNTwo

PAP said:


> I've got a Bolt Plus. Streaming "Turn" and see a lot of video artifacts around moving objects. Went to speed test and got only about 13-15Mbps on the bolt. Speedtest on my desktop shows 115Mbps and running the netflix app built into my LG TV shows 87.09Mbps.
> 
> So this appears to be a Bolt issue. Anyone else seeing this? Do I just have a bad one?


I have it too but I believe it may be a buffering issue in mine. I have one of the first Bolt models shipped. After watching 25%or so of A YouTube, Amazon or Netflix program it stops to refill the buffer and sometimes locks up.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DigitalDawn

119Mbps on my PC. 58Mbps on the Netflix app on my Roamio Pro.


----------



## tapokata

So, after improving my internet bandwidth connection to ~ 50 Mbps symmetrical, I was still seeing about 47 Mbps in the Netflix App at the Bolt- about the same speeds when using the Netflix FAST speed test page on a PC connected via ethernet to the router. The Bolt is connected via fast ethernet to my router, and serves as MoCA bridge for the Mini. 

The Mini, connected via MoCA and bridged to the router from the Bolt, was reporting an average of 12 Mbps (max of 16, low of 7 Mbps on repeated tests). I pulled the Mini, and installed a TiVo Bridge adapter on the coax lead. Connecting a PC via ethernet, speeds on the Netflix FAST page were about 47 Mbps- in other words, similar to the speeds at the Bolt in the Netflix app, similar to speed at the router with a PC connected via ethernet. I then re-connected the Mini via the Bridge ethernet connection that I had used with the PC, but the speeds reported in the Netflix App showed no improvement from the original MoCA experience. The Mini reports the MoCA network connection at PHY rates in excess of 275 Mbps (link rate) @ -27dB transmit power on channel 15.

The router is a Neflix Nighthawk R7800. Internet service is 50 Mbps Fiber from Consolidated/Surewest. Dynamic QoS is disabled on the router, although not necessarily relevant, in that during the testing, the only device drawing on the bandwidth was the device under test. I had previously tried using an older Apple Airport Extreme AC router, with similar results.

My anecdotal results lead me to the conclusion that the limitations are not from the router, nor from the Bolt, nor from the MoCA network, but something either internal to the Mini, or more likely the application on the Mini. As this isn't a Mini Vox, and I'm not brave enough to run New Experience, I doubt that TiVO will do much to address the situation.

As always, I'm open to suggestions...


----------



## tapokata

I added a Ubiquiti EdgeRouter Lite, which has the capability to create two lan subnets, fed from the same WAN source. I left all of the wifi connections (which are accessed by the Netgear R7800 working as a Wireless Access Point) on one LAN, and all of the fast ethernet connections on the other. Essentially, the only equipment on the second LAN is the Bolt, the Mini, (both connected via MoCA), and an LG TV.

I was able to use the monitoring tools built into the Edge OS to observe real time bandwidth traffic from the WAN to the network port. Despite the Netflix "test your network"reporting a 5 Mbps connection, streaming content rates were between 10 and 13 Mbps, with bursts as high as 23 Mbps- the only application running on that subnet was Netflix on the Mini.










Bottom line is that I'm skeptical of what the Netflix app is reporting on the Mini from the Netflix help menu. Given that Netflix typically needs about 5 Mbps for an HD stream, I also suspect that the Bolt is buffering the data stream at the MoCA bridge point. I'll need to test this out using the LG TV netflix app, as well as at the Bolt.


----------



## tapokata

A little deeper dive- screen capture of bandwith traffic from the Bolt, running Netflix App. Again, this was the only device active on this subnet. Note the buffering (large burst rates, then low rates, then large burst, etc) that's occurring, both with the Bolt, and with the Mini above. Source video was the same...










Finally, running the WebOS Netflix app on the LG TV. Same source material. This is an ethernet connection- it's the same fast ethernet connection from the router, which is connected via a switch (the Bolt and the TV are in the same location)










Less spooling/buffering, and speed rates as expected (compare the data frequency and the scale in the left graph window for each device).

It appears that Tivo apps are spooling data, then streaming that data to the device. The Netflix network test results from the app, in this case, appear to be not really relevant to real world performance.


----------



## mikeparksne

Any resolutions/info out there? I recently upgraded my Netflix to UHD and now I'm having playback issues on my Bolt. Never a problem before. I have 300 ISP, MOcA network + Ethernet out of the Bolt connected to a switch with an XBox one, Receiver plugged into that.
My router clocks at 319MBS, So after testing speeds via the Netflix app heres what I get.
Tivo Bolt - 20-28Mbs
TV via Wifi - 223Mbs
XBox Wired to switch connected to Bolt - 72Mbs
XBox network test 300Mbs.

I don't get why the Netflix app on the Bolt is so slow, yet the xbox wired to the Bolt is 3x as fast. Ideally, I want to use the Bolt, you know, the "Unified Entertainment System" to play Netflix, YT, Plex etc. and up to now it did fine. I even have a fancy little button on the remote to connect directly to Netflix. I've already abandoned YouTube via any of my Tivo products, Plex freezes all the time on my Minis, and if this isnt resolved, Netflix is next. Then I'll have a glorified DVR that I have to pay annually for. Yipee


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

mikeparksne said:


> Any resolutions/info out there? I recently upgraded my Netflix to UHD and now I'm having playback issues on my Bolt. Never a problem before. I have 300 ISP, MOcA network + Ethernet out of the Bolt connected to a switch with an XBox one, Receiver plugged into that.
> My router clocks at 319MBS, So after testing speeds via the Netflix app heres what I get.
> Tivo Bolt - 20-28Mbs
> TV via Wifi - 223Mbs
> XBox Wired to switch connected to Bolt - 72Mbs
> XBox network test 300Mbs.
> 
> I don't get why the Netflix app on the Bolt is so slow, yet the xbox wired to the Bolt is 3x as fast. Ideally, I want to use the Bolt, you know, the "Unified Entertainment System" to play Netflix, YT, Plex etc. and up to now it did fine. I even have a fancy little button on the remote to connect directly to Netflix. I've already abandoned YouTube via any of my Tivo products, Plex freezes all the time on my Minis, and if this isnt resolved, Netflix is next. Then I'll have a glorified DVR that I have to pay annually for. Yipee


I think the network cards in the TiVo's are dog doo doo and just enough to get the top speed needed for streaming video and not a bit more. Just my opinion though.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I think the network cards in the TiVo's are dog doo doo and just enough to get the top speed needed for streaming video and not a bit more. Just my opinion though.


Isn't the same "card" used to transfer files between units at over 300Mbps? I transfer content to/from my PC at 100Mbps, but that's due to having an old Roamio with a 100Mbps network card. When I use a Mini it usually runs just under 20Mbps when watching live video or a recording. There's no reason to go any faster.

I asked TiVo for a "speedtest" type diagnostic many times. It would be a nice addition.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> Isn't the same "card" used to transfer files between units at over 300Mbps? I transfer content to/from my PC at 100Mbps, but that's due to having an old Roamio with a 100Mbps network card. When I use a Mini it usually runs just under 20Mbps when watching live video or a recording. There's no reason to go any faster.
> 
> I asked TiVo for a "speedtest" type diagnostic many times. It would be a nice addition.


Sorry, maybe I should've been more clear, it seems like these crappy network cards only allow a max speed on the apps at some kind of threshold and that's it for streaming. Or maybe its a software limitation, I'm not sure.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Sorry, maybe I should've been more clear, it seems like these crappy network cards only allow a max speed on the apps at some kind of threshold and that's it for streaming. Or maybe its a software limitation, I'm not sure.


I wish there was some way to get a speed measurement on a TiVo. Until then, we observe and speculate. I don't have Netflix, just Prime. There used to be a channel on the Roku, but it was killed last year.

If I really wanted to know my TiVo's speed (any version), I would load Easier to use pyTivo on to my computer and copy a program. Then, while it is doing the copy, run TaskMgr and check the performance. If it's fast, nothing is proven. If it's slow, something is broken.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> I wish there was some way to get a speed measurement on a TiVo. Until then, we observe and speculate. I don't have Netflix, just Prime. There used to be a channel on the Roku, but it was killed last year.
> 
> If I really wanted to know my TiVo's speed (any version), I would load Easier to use pyTivo on to my computer and copy a program. Then, while it is doing the copy, run TaskMgr and check the performance. If it's fast, nothing is proven. If it's slow, something is broken.


There is a test video from Netflix I posted here sometime ago that if you play it, it will display all the particulars of the stream including the speed, on any device you watch it on. Except of course a browser now when I'm on my iMac running Windows 10!

Example Short 23.976 | Netflix


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> There is a test video from Netflix


I don't want a free month. Amazon does not require a subscription to view movie trailers. Funny, nobody every jokes about sharing their "Amazon password".


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> I don't want a free month. Amazon does not require a subscription to view movie trailers. Funny, nobody every jokes about sharing their "Amazon password".


Ha, yeah no one wants they're card charged with a $1000 worth of merchandise.


----------



## paully65

I had the same issue on my Bolt with a lot of the apps. Soooo, I bought a Roku and it works so good! I have never had it buffer, freeze, reboot, etc. on any of the apps on Roku. It is amazing. In a perfect world I would be able to use my Bolt like this, but not going to happen. It is so nice not having to worry my shows being interrupted by the crappy tech on the Bolt. Roku is just a one time fee for the device and that is it. So easy and I love the default screensaver on the Roku. It reminds me of Miami. HAHA!


----------



## JoeKustra

I have an Ultra. The Version 9 software seems to have fixed it to be better: Official ROKU 4K (HDR) Premiere +/Ultra Owners Thread - AVS Forum | Home Theater Discussions And Reviews


----------



## ohboy710

Anybody else keep getting "We are having trouble playing this title" in Netflix? A reboot of the Bolt always fixes it but it's happening to me about once a week now.


----------

